
Are Successful CEOs Just Lucky? (2015) - zdw
https://hbr.org/2015/11/are-successful-ceos-just-lucky
======
emrehan
This is a great article summarizing a few studies on the subject.

While I haven’t read the papers mentioned, I know that it is nearly impossible
to estimate value created, and it gets harder as the position responsibilities
get more vague.

I think, a great CEO could greatly alter the success chances of even a huge
corporation. However, determining if this is the case for a particular CEO is
a very hard question.

------
nravic
yes

